# Cedar Point 1/21



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

launched out of Mazuricks and headed for cedar point. Marked a lot of fish so we tried trolling for a while. No fish. So we headed north on a tip of a jig bite. We tried it and got a couple bumps but no dice. 

Headed back to our original spot 2.5 miles NE of cedar point. Found a pocket of feeding fish and it was game on! The bite was hot and the fish were big. Multiple doubles. Got our limit plus fun fished. 

Program was 20/40 DHJ with 2oz and later Bandits same program. Firetiger and ib frozen or similar colors did very good. Speed was 1.3. Overall an excellent day for the middle of January!


----------



## 1970 Walleye (Sep 25, 2012)

Tightlines said:


> View attachment 228120
> View attachment 228121
> View attachment 228122
> View attachment 228123
> ...


Thanks for the great report!!!


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Great size! Way to go fellas.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

That's one heck of a cooler! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Mitch b (Jan 20, 2017)

Sounds about like our day. we caught 22 all trolling. When the bite was hot it didn't matter what was out we had 4 fish on the line 2 different times. We marked a lot of fish just had to find the hungry ones.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 17, 2015)

Unbelievable, looks like you had company, were the other boats catching around you


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

You need to get a bigger cooler!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job guys! We got them all in that same general area. Bandits, dhj & p10 various colors, 20/30, 20/40, 20/50 & even a few at 20/60. 1.1 to 1.3 mph. Started off with a flurry of activity then it died in the middle of the day but it picked up again at about 4pm.


----------



## Jdm773 (Apr 10, 2016)

Same area all ours Ame onp10's20/30 at 1 mph!!! Fun day for January!!


----------



## Dave D (Mar 17, 2015)

Pm me the area you were in if you don't mind. Would really love to catch a couple where i fished today out west was really slow


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Same general area and program for us. We started there at 900 and caught 3 early. Then lost all our marks. Headed a couple miles east pulled 3 more and marks disappeared again. Went back to original points and had the best marks I've ever seen. Pulled 16 in less than an hour. 20-30 with 1.5-2ounce. Any color bandit and top 20. Even got a couple on an old deep rattling rouge and a Renosky.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Love the reports and pics guys, so wanted to be there. Keep it up!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

The fellas wanted to jig this morning so we gave it a shot at Starve area until 11:45am. Caught 3 cats despite our marks (see pics) and dropped 3-4. My spot lock was not working right, so we called it and went East towards my old way points to start trolling. Saw Meerkat and he gave me some tips as he is always willing to help out (THANKS JOE)! True gentlemen. Ended up only pulling 9 today. Humble Bee Bandit 20/40 with 2oz was hot for a while at 1.5-1.6 SOG. Pulled a triple with two over 10lbs. Ended the day with one side all DHJ's and the other Bandits at 20/30 with 2oz being best. Fun day with my dad and Uncle from Athens and our family friend!


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Dave D said:


> Unbelievable, looks like you had company, were the other boats catching around you


Yes other boats were catching fish in that area. It was just a small area we were working. We were at the 30.9-39.5.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Brahmabull71 said:


> The fellas wanted to jig this morning so we gave it a shot at Starve area until 11:45am. Caught 3 cats despite our marks (see pics) and dropped 3-4. My spot lock was not working right, so we called it and went East towards my old way points to start trolling. Saw Meerkat and he gave me some tips as he is always willing to help out (THANKS JOE)! True gentlemen. Ended up only pulling 9 today. Humble Bee Bandit 20/40 with 2oz was hot for a while at 1.5-1.6 SOG. Pulled a triple with two over 10lbs. Ended the day with one side all DHJ's and the other Bandits at 20/30 with 2oz being best. Fun day with my dad and Uncle from Athens and our family friend!
> 
> View attachment 228162
> 
> ...


I bet that would have been fun jigging right there.


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to our Indiana fellow fisherman for sharing, great posts all.


----------



## redline65 (Jul 14, 2009)

To those posting on here about the fishing yesterday were you marking baitfish as well?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bait fish/Shad were buried right on bottom. The ones I cleaned had 4-6" shad in their bellies. On HD 800k they showed up well.


----------



## redline65 (Jul 14, 2009)

We were out today and we're not seeing alot of marks. Heard some rumblings on the radio of a fish or two but they appeared to have moved elsewhere.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

redline65 said:


> To those posting on here about the fishing yesterday were you marking baitfish as well?


I can't remember seeing baitfish on the screen but when we moved back in from jigging we were driving around looking for fish to start trolling. I looked to the west and there was a bunch of gulls dive bombing the water. I knew thats where we had to be because there had to been baitfish there. We moved over to that area and it was game on! Gulls make great fishfinders.


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

AWSOME JOB MEN THE BOYS OF WINTER ON WATERCRAFT


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

Tightlines said:


> View attachment 228120
> View attachment 228121
> View attachment 228122
> View attachment 228123
> ...


nice ! any charge for the show


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

My wife humored me and went fishing with me in January, Saturday 1-21-17.
This is Linda's second Fish Ohio in 6 months, the 10 lb 9 oz, 30" walleye was caught off Cedar Point on a Jointed DHJ 12 in picture. This was her biggest walleye ever! Glad I married a girl who doesn't mind going fishing. And I might add, shows me up consistently.

Oh ya, this was a spontaneous last minute fishing trip, Saturday morning, the wind was calm and air temperature was rising to a record, 63 degrees so I had to go! Before we could leave the house we had to un-tarp the boat, remove the snow support, ridge poles, and install the batteries, radio, Lowrance, fire extinguisher, etc and I forgot the net,,,,,,,,,,,,, so I got to land this hog by the gills, bassmaster style!

Great time on the water! Gotta do a better walk-around!


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very nice Ken, congrats to your Mrs. it is nice to have a partner who likes to share in your hobby. Glad you could all take advantage of the record January weather and fishing conditions. Great pics and posts.


----------



## fishermanbob (Dec 14, 2011)

Fish Commish said:


> My wife humored me and went fishing with me in January, Saturday 1-21-17.
> This is Linda's second Fish Ohio in 6 months, the 10 lb 9 oz, 30" walleye was caught off Cedar Point on a Jointed DHJ 12 in picture. This was her biggest walleye ever! Glad I married a girl who doesn't mind going fishing. And I might add, shows me up consistently.
> 
> Oh ya, this was a spontaneous last minute fishing trip, Saturday morning, the wind was calm and air temperature was rising to a record, 63 degrees so I had to go! Before we could leave the house we had to un-tarp the boat, remove the snow support, ridge poles, and install the batteries, radio, Lowrance, fire extinguisher, etc and I forgot the net,,,,,,,,,,,,, so I got to land this hog by the gills, bassmaster style!
> ...


Nice,a real wowzer.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome report and catches! Thanks for sharing! Wish i could get my boat out of storage for a day after these motivating reports!


----------



## customlures (Oct 7, 2015)

great report ! awsome bunch of hawgs !!


----------



## Drew0889 (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry to seem ignorant, but do you mean cedar point the park or cedar point by the maumee bay?


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

The park


----------



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

Is lake fishable right now how does it look for the weekend?


----------



## jheck (Jan 2, 2017)

Anyone fish 2-3 or 2-4?
If so how did you do?
Thanks


----------

